# Externer Monitor bei Notebook stellt leicht verpixeltes Bild dar



## Pseudonymlos (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei dem im Titel beschriebenen Problem...
Sobald ich meinen Laptop an meinem 21 Zoll Bildschrim anschließe ( analog anschluss - nicht digital ) liefert letzterer ein leicht verpixeltes Bild

Habe einen Acer 5942 mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 ( mit neustem Treiber)
Laufen tut der unter Windows 7 Home ( 64 - Bit version)

Die maximale Auflösung von der Grafikkarte is 	2048 x 1536  - die vom Bildschrim 1600 x 1200   also daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen ( hab auch schon verschiedene Auflösungen getestet)

Liegt es vielleicht am Analog anschluss ? 
Wenn ja - wie kann man das Problem lösen ?

Falls jemand eine Idee hat immer her damit


----------



## timestamp (11. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert der Monitor an anderen Geräten denn einwandfrei?


----------



## fluessig (11. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme mal an, dass der 21" Bildschirm ein LCD Gerät ist. Beim Analoganschluss kann es je nach Gerät zu einer Art verpixeltem Flimmern kommen. Moderne Geräte können sich selbst recht gut kalibrieren, wenn du die Auto Adjustment Taste am Monitor drückst. Bei älteren Geräten musst du selbst im Menü des Monitors Clockspeed und Phase-Timing einstellen. Dabei lohnt es sich ein Bild mit Schachbrettmuster Bildschirmfüllend darzustellen.


----------



## Pseudonymlos (11. Juli 2010)

@timestamp
Ja der Bildschrim funktioniert bei meinem PC einwandfrei

@fluessig
Der Auto Adjust hat leider nicht geholfen - habe jetz auch ein bischen mit Clockspeed und Phase-Timing rumgespielt - hat leider auch nichts verändert


----------



## fluessig (11. Juli 2010)

@Pseudonymlos: Hast du die Grafik  verwendet um die Einstellungen vorzunehmen?

Wie lautet die Marke und Modelbezeichnung des Monitors?

Wenn du die Grafik verwendest müssten beim verändern der Einstellungen die verpixelten Flächen wandern und größer/kleiner werden. Anders als mit diesen Einstellungen wirst du dem Problem nicht Herr werden. Einzig eine andere Schnittstelle würde dein Problem lösen. Mit einem HDMI zu DVI Kabel kannst du dein Notebook auch anschließen und umgehst das Adjustmentproblem, weil das Signal dann digital ankommt. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass dein Monitor einen DVI Anschluss hat. Oder wenn der Monitor gar eine HDMI Schnittstelle hat, genügt auch ein HDMI Kabel.


----------



## michaelwengert (13. Juli 2010)

Hast du das Problem auch, wenn der Laptop vom akku läuft?


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2010)

Zusatz zu fluessigs Hilfe : Man kann auch in den Grafikkarteneinstellungen die Phase drehen, das kann auch helfen.

mfg chmee


----------

